# Extremely Slow Internet On One Laptop Only



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,
I have a year-old Sony Vaio laptop which connected to the internet without any problems on my BT Homehub connection. However, I recently moved in with my girlfriend who has a Virgin media connection and, although I can connect to it without problems, it is extremely slow (around 0.30 mbps) whereas my girlfriend's laptop is fine (9.74 mbps), we both have iPhones which are also fine therefore I'm pretty certain the problem lies with my laptop. I have tried updating the wireless card's drivers (windows tells me they are up to date) and I've also tried disabling my Norton 360 but it didn't make any difference. 

Any help anyone can give me would be very much appreciated...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Rich>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Rich-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-DD-08-CA-13-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b101:455e:627:a20d%20(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 03, 2011 2:13:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 03, 2011 3:45:32 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 427351304
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-69-DE-FE-54-42-49-0B-44-A6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-42-49-0B-44-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EB67E911-867D-4C13-AE00-E3C7ECA0A89B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DBFD91EA-158F-409F-9526-DEFF4E86876C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6DD0B22D-C026-4940-9700-1362E8BA5673}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

You should check Sony website for an update, normally I won't trust letting Windows tell me my drivers are updated.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Definitely need to go the Sony site and download their drivers. If that doesn't work, you can boot into safemode with networking and see if it still runs slowly. Is it still slow when you use a wire?


----------



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I've checked for driver updates on the Sony website and as far as I can see the only networking driver releases for my model (VPCEB11FM) are the originals, I tried reinstalling them anyway but it didn't make any difference. I've tried it with an ethernet cable and it's just the same, safe mode doesn't make any difference either. I'm really baffled as to what could be causing this!


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello again,

Can you try the wireless connection with security mode to "open" no encryption. Test it out briefly and see if it makes a difference, don't forget to turn the security back on when you are done.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

See if changing the wireless mode from the router helps. By default it is usually on Mixed or Auto Mode, change it to N, if it's available, if not try a G or B/G. Save the setting from the router and please let us know.

Can you also test a wired connection and see if you're able to replicate the issue?


----------



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've tried it with an ethernet and disabling security and it's just the same unfortunately. I'm not sure how to change the wireless mode, I've logged into router settings but there doesn't seem to be anything about doing that?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

What about a direct connection to the modem if that is possible, unless it's a single unit.


----------



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

Phou said:


> What about a direct connection to the modem if that is possible, unless it's a single unit.


It's a single unit unfortunately.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

One other thing I would suggest is using TCP Optimizer 
SpeedGuide.net :: TCP Optimizer / Downloads

You can use it to back up your setting so you can revert to it if that doesn't fix anything. I would give it a try, doesn't hurt to.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please see this guide.


> I'm not sure how to change the wireless mode, I've logged into router settings but there doesn't seem to be anything about doing that?


This Driver was release on 11/17/2010.


----------



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

2xg said:


> Please see this guide.
> 
> This Driver was release on 11/17/2010.


Thanks very much! I thought it was a little odd that the drivers hadn't been updated at all. Unfortunately I'm having trouble installing it as there doesn't appear to be an .exe file... is there a specific place to extract it to?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Uncompress the folder to your Desktop or My Documents. Manually install it from Device Manager and locate the .Sys file.
This guide will give you a general idea on how to manually install a driver.
How To Install Hardware Or Device Drivers Manually In Windows 7 / Vista


----------



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

2xg said:


> Uncompress the folder to your Desktop or My Documents. Manually install it from Device Manager and locate the .Sys file.
> This guide will give you a general idea on how to manually install a driver.
> How To Install Hardware Or Device Drivers Manually In Windows 7 / Vista


I'm really sorry to be a pain but I followed those instructions and I just get the message 'Windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date" yet when I close that screen it tells me the driver date is still the 2009 one?

Thanks again,


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls go back to Device Manager and right click the Atheros choose uninstall. Then just manually reinstall the driver again and make sure to choose the driver that you have downloaded.

Edit:
Post No 11 -I have provided you the link on how to change the Wireless Mode if uninstalling the device driver and installing the new driver didn't help at all.

Pls give us an update.


----------



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry yes that link about changing the wireless mode is for a BT homehub which I am no longer using- my problem lies with trying to connect to a virgin media network.

I have uninstalled the wireless driver (I'm writing this from my girlfriend's computer) but I've looked everywhere there now doesn't appear to be an option to install it manually....


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

When you uninstall the wireless card it will show up with a yellow ? next to it and it will be called a Network Controller or something like that. Go into the properties of that device and in the Driver tab choose to install the driver and direct it to the file you downloaded. 

After that, please run these commands from the command prompt and then reboot the machine.

netsh winsock reset catalog 
netsh int ip reset reset.log


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Right click anywhere from any Device listed in Device Manager, then choose Scan for Hardware Changes, then select 'browse my computer for hardware software' to manually installed the extracted *.sys* file. from the same link that I gave you.


Richardjw84 said:


> I have uninstalled the wireless driver (I'm writing this from my girlfriend's computer) but I've looked everywhere there now doesn't appear to be an option to install it manually....


----------



## Richardjw84 (Jul 3, 2011)

After I uninstall it the only option available to me is to 'scan for hardware changes' when I right-click, doing this instantly launches a plug and play installation of the old 2009 drivers. Incredibly frustrating :sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try a diff tactic:

You might want to consider installing MSE for protection, also Free Malwarebytes and scan your computer for any threats.

If you have Bonjour installed, please uninstall it.

Also, restart your computer and Tap F8 then select Safe Mode with Networking. Test your connection here.


----------

